# M/C shortcut



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

The one thing I always really hated about M/C cable is untwisting and straightening out the wire when landing the panel. Well today I got a wild hair and decided to try something diffrent. I used a cordless drill. Just take the end of the twisted conductors and clamp them in the chuck of your drill and run it in reverse. It took awhile to get it timed right, but if you grab the chuck and loosen it at the right time it will spit it out perfectly untwisted and nicely straightened. Saved me half an hour or so on a 42 space panel today. Give it a try.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

What do you do with the ones that are twisted about a foot one way and then a foot in the other direction? Forward--reverse--forward--reverse--forward--reverse and so on.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

Didn't have any do that. I suppose if you have that much trouble you could do it the old fashion way.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I've only seen it that way every now and then.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I got a roll of MC a little while ago, It had about 2 full regular twists every 2 feet, the rest of the wire inside was straight.it really made my day when I found that out.

~Matt


----------

